# who was your crush in high school?



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

mine was this guy with red hair and a russian accent 

i met him while trying to be a wingwoman for my friend in 9th grade. the 12th grader she was interested in was sitting with the red-head and i started a conversation for them. as soon as i began talking, red-head interrupted me by telling me "he knew my brother". i told him i didn't care if he did, and then he began scolding me for trying to talk to an older boy. 

from that day onwards, red-head would be everywhere- telling me off for things , being in my business or patting my hair as he walked by. 

just seeing him would piss me off....until my friends told me they thought it was because he "liked me". 

he didn't lol, it was just one of those toxic things women were taught -.-

so who were you crushing on back then? bonus points if you're actually still with your high school sweetheart.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Dec 3, 2021)

my most notable crush was on my 11th grade english teacher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 3, 2021)

A girl I met in year 7.  

She was into me for a while but I didn't know and by the time I realised how much I liked her she had moved on.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Every girl that walked on two feat.





































































Alright, maybe scrap the two feat part also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2021)

I went to a small Catholic school and there was only about 45 people in my graduating class, so things were kind of slim in the way of women to date. There was this one girl went to school with friends and I knew her through them, her mom was super strict and catholic also and the mom and sister trapped me once in the kitchen and questioned me about religion and other stuff, I guess because she realized I liked her daughter. I actually did end up taking her to prom which was cool.

Fun story, several years ago I was in a downtown Houston bar (I think it was Catbirds, that place is always trouble) and ran into her. We danced, did karaoke, and I did a body shot out of her cleavage, all the while calling her by her name. After several hours she tells me that she's the girl's sister, who was like two or three years younger and had grown to just look like her. The mom, and both sisters looked alike. In my defense I had been drinking since like 11 AM and it was like dark by the time I ran into her. I do not know if she ever told her sister.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

I was in love with the same girl all the way from nursery up until the end of high school  

I bumped into her years and years after school. The timing was impeccable really now that I reflect on it.

It was just after I had shoulder surgery. I had gone out for a walk as best I could. The only real exercise I could manage in my broken and painkiller riddled state.

I really couldn't have looked worse.

I was in a huge piece of traction scaffolding kinda shit that held my arm out at a right angle to my body.

Couldn't shave, couldn't groom myself at all. Weeks of bushman growth at this point. I had started to bald too so I looked like a man desperately clinging on to a wispy combover. A losing battle. In normal life I shave my head so this wasn't the case _but she didn't know that._

Point is I looked wild AF. Wore a bizarre poncho vest thing that I could slip over my head with one arm.

Bizarre slippers on my feet.

I've never looked worse in my life.

She was like oh..hello. Are you OK?

Yes. Yes I'm fine.

You don't look OK she replied gesturing to my arm... (my heart)

We spoke for a bit. She was as lovely as she ever was. Told me she was moving to Australia. Heard she's doing well now.

That was the last time I saw her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2021)

what is love!~

I've never had a crush.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NotBandit (Dec 3, 2021)

Myself! But seriously though, I don't have a crush on anyone yet (I'm a freshman)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Dec 3, 2021)

the popular blonde girl in my class



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> mine was this guy with red hair and a russian accent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

I had a lot of crushes in highschool  

But the one that was the longest was in my class.

Then later it was a girl that looked like a doll. Thought she was really pretty at the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 3, 2021)

Freshman and Sophmore year was this spanish or mexican girl.

Junior and senior year I was more into the girls that I worked with.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

lmfao that's pretty much how he looked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 3, 2021)

What is high school? I'm 10.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

Rin said:


> What is high school? I'm 10.



high school is grade 9-12

sometimes grade 9-13 depending on where you live

then once you graduate you realize _everything_ is like high school- including working in an office with "mature adults".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 3, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> high school is grade 9-12
> 
> sometimes grade 9-13 depending on where you live
> 
> then once you graduate you realize _everything_ is like high school- including working in an office with "mature adults".


I was being jocular, I'm a bit older than 10.


Though the school division here is kinda different.

Fundamental School is 1-9;
Middle School is 10-12.

So, what's high-school in Brazil? Unexistent, we call the last school period Middle School.

I guess you could say I'm in high school, then. 

Though no crushes (if crushes = liking someone and not the opposite ) and it won't happen any soon, give it atleast 3 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

I liked one person towards the end of high school (not really that much though). I'm kind of glad I never got too close to anyone because it helped me to focus.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I liked one person towards the end of high school (not really that much though). I'm kind of glad I never got too close to anyone because it helped me to focus.


Good. Only crush your enemies bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 3, 2021)

@Shanks 

How do you disagree with a post like that, sir?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Rin said:


> @Shanks
> 
> How do you disagree with a post like that, sir?


Was an accident

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Was an accident


I see, no worries.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2021)

Dem cheeks is the only thing I crush.



Rin said:


> What is high school? I'm 10.


I'm 12.


Rin said:


> I was being jocular, I'm a bit older than 10.


I wasn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 3, 2021)

My prom date, whom I had my eyes on for a while. She was an absolute headache but hot nonetheless


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I'm 12.


I'm normal

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ayala (Dec 3, 2021)

I had few girls at high school perhaps, and the few ones there didn't strike me particularly at the time. Was also a pretty bad period, romance wasn't in my mind. 

The only real school crush i had was in elementary school. Never managed anything though.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

I've always had crushes at school... Even when I was in Kindy  but was always too shy to do anything about it. Then by year 10 I transfered to a boy school and that was game over

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I've always had crushes are school... Even when I was in Kindy  but was always too shy to do anything about it. Then by year 10 I transfered to a boy school and that was game over


No sword fights after PE bro?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> No sword fights after PE bro?


Dick was too small for that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Dick was too small for that


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2021)

I never did understand how people could have crushes in school. Too busy worrying about grades.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 3, 2021)

Jim said:


> I never did understand how people could have crushes in school. Too busy worrying about grades.



what? can't let a little thing like grades get in the way of teenage angst

all my report cards said "socializes too much". i didn't even know what socializing meant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what? can't let a little thing like grades get in the way of teenage angst
> 
> all my report cards said "socializes too much". i didn't even know what socializing meant


That's another thing, schools don't allow students to socialize, so between grades and prohibition, people get crushes?!? O_o

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 4, 2021)

I still remember that one phone number, it was like 15 years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 4, 2021)

girls i crushed on were the few who unrequitedly crushed on me first, then when they start backing away the reverse happens, with double interest. and i mean heavy, like i dream about them and shit, but at that point they already either had zero feelings left or hooked to someone else already

which gave me a severe fomo case and led me to this disastrous relationship one time 


Delta Shell said:


> No sword fights after PE bro?





Shanks said:


> Dick was too small for that


pussy

never backed down with a knife on me


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wibisana (Dec 4, 2021)

in middle school i have this beautiful girl as crush, i mean she was like top tier in our school so prolly i wasnt the only one, but i got pranked by her and her friends. so last day at school, i got into top 10 highest scorer. i got an award or something at auditorium..

at this occasion my friends (her friend) pulled a prank on me, they told her to say 'i love u' to me... and she did.

i was speechless and didnt really answed anything. just went back to my seat.

then the night (or few nights after) i called her, asked about it, she said it was just a prank lol.. i should have known it lol, i was like 3-4/10 and she was like 8/10 at least. so it was just too good to be true... back then after the prank i did think girl are cruel lol. like proper incell, but now i can laugh about it lol.

then i graduated, went to highschool
here i dont really speak to women. our school are religious like taliban religious. speaking to other gender is like shamed. so i dont really have crush. tho there is like 3 women got my interest in my HS. and i think there is one girl english course (not same HS) that likes me. she called me every week. when it was still payphone era lol, no cell phone is common.

but one day i pushed her away because i was already asleep and get cranky because of her call lol. she never call me again and we lost contact because the course ended, i went to uni,

meet my then my GF (now my wife) at uni. love her so much. have a daughter and we are expecting another one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 5, 2021)

My crush in highschool was a beautiful girl but I never really talked to her.
She was in the next classroom. Her most attractive feature was her face , she had those dark magnetic eyes that you just want to stare all day and she had pronounced cheekbones + barely any make up around her eyes. Generally very attractive face.... She also had very calm/relaxed aura (which was an attractive feature in my opinion especially back in school considering how anxious and passive aggressive the students generally were) , also fairly tall but not super tall , slim body and black hair passed her shoulder , kinda pale skin. She was only talking to one girl from her classroom. She seemed introverted because her only hobby was watching movies with her friend and they were discussing all day about movies. One day I sat to a bench next to them because I felt really amazing when I was next to her presence and of course hear what she talks with her friend. Other times I was starring her from the bench next to them that I was sitting which was equally amazing but in a different way.

When school ended. All the students gathered together for some hours and then left happily. When she left I followed her for just a little while , I saw her cross the road and I was standing in the traffic light as she was crossing the road , the cars were waiting because they had red traffic light. She crossed the road and she kept moving forward. The traffic light for the people turned from green person to red person after it. A few seconds later green light was for cars and they were passing , I couldn't see her clearly because of the cars constantly passing including 2 trucks. But my eyes were starring directly at her direction. Then she turned left into a city block corner and I couldn't see her any longer. I turned around and went home. That day I was thinking about her all day and night. I slept at 6:00 AM .......
Over the next days I was thinking about her less and less. But after 7 months I started to miss her. I kinda regretted that I never get the change to talk to her for two whole years in school. It wasn't that I didn't find the time or that I was shy. It was neither of those 2. Since I always have the time and I am the opposite of shy... It was just my stupid ego that was saying to not talk to anyone and remain silent all the time. Which I am try to balance it now by talking to people when I have to but not talk much. Which in my opinion is the best.... Anyway , I hope I will find her one day again. But if I don't? Then that's okay also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 5, 2021)

All the girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2021)

wibisana said:


> then the night (or few nights after) i called her, asked about it, she said it was just a prank lol.. i should have known it lol, i was like 3-4/10 and she was like 8/10 at least. so it was just too good to be true


Yikes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 5, 2021)

That prank seems funny, either being the victim or the wench.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yikes!


is this yikes is for my appareance? or for the prank

i mean i cant help it if i was ugly XD... tho maybw i should have comb my hair, and do stuff so i could get more attractive

the prank itself tho it was hurt back then especially when i was immature...overall i can say it just harmless prank. now i have funny story to tell everyone because of the prank.

was it cruel? idk. my young me surely would say that because i wasnt matured yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2021)

wibisana said:


> is this yikes is for my appareance? or for the prank
> 
> i mean i cant help it if i was ugly XD... tho maybw i should have comb my hair, and do stuff so i could get more attractive
> 
> ...


 I mean yikes for the prank...shit was cruel already, sounded even more cruel by the way she said it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2021)

wibisana said:


> they told her to say 'i love u' to me... and she did.
> 
> i was speechless and didnt really answed anything. just went back to my seat.


if it was me i'd prolly respond this way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2021)

My opposite.

Excelled at every subject.
Could sing.
Was very determined and career seeking.
Able to collect herself in any situation.
Listened to metal but dressed and behaved like a proper example of a top student.
Was very polite almost tactically to the point I don't think anyone ever got offended by her.
Calculated every action and possible outcome.
Overall excellent self-control.

I guess I saw in her the opposite of what I disliked in most girls I knew up to that point. Mainly ones that cared too much about their appearance and social status rather than intellect and career goals. For me back then the perfect girl was some sort of mythical hybrid of the geeky awkward girl and a cute tomboy/dudette. Nothing is hotter than your gf being also your best friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2021)

There were a few, one in particular was a good friend and had the locker right next to me which was both terrible and amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 5, 2021)

wibisana said:


> was it cruel? idk. my young me surely would say that because i wasnt matured yet.


nah, it would be cruel even if you were mature

if it's a joke, you should both be laughing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 5, 2021)

In United States is the majority of the girls blue-eyed blondes like we see in the movies? Seems untruthful.


Today I went into a yearly book event that happens once in the state and saw a flamboyant girl in the same fashion — not sure if she was green or blue-eyed though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zooted (Dec 6, 2021)

Rin said:


> In United States is the majority of the girls blue-eyed blondes like we see in the movies? Seems untruthful.
> 
> 
> Today I went into a yearly book event that happens once in the state and saw a flamboyant girl in the same fashion — not sure if she was green or blue-eyed though.


Nah there's a lot of tanned brunettes too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 6, 2021)

Nova said:


> Nah there's a lot of tanned brunettes too


I see.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 6, 2021)

tbh now grow older i am more sad that i lost a really good friend (that girl from different HS) who loyal enough to call me a night everyweek. i might be wrong to assume that she likes me, idk if she likes me at all,and i didnt have feeling for her then or now, i cant even remember her name. but still you know she was a friend, real good one. i was such a jerk pushed her away because i was cranky got woken up from sleep lol. i regret this so much. i mean now nothing can be done, she was calling from payphones, i didnt have her phone number. i cant reach out to her, just to say hi, to ask how is she doing now...

as people said, you dont know what you have until you lose it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 6, 2021)

A couple of them. None of them wanted a date though. So I kinda just gave up.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 6, 2021)

Rin said:


> What is high school? I'm 10.





ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> high school is grade 9-12
> 
> sometimes grade 9-13 depending on where you live
> 
> then once you graduate you realize _everything_ is like high school- including working in an office with "mature adults".


Depends where you are too. In Quebec, high school is 7-11 and then it's off to Cegep.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Depends where you are too. In Quebec, high school is 7-11 and then it's off to Cegep.



omlette du fromage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

*High School Crush?*

This one girl who kinda looks like Brunette version of Misa from Death Note: Similar hairstyle, Clothing, Slim, and wears a necklace. We have don't speak often but one time she sat next to me while were studying and she almost started to lean on me. I could feel the warmth of her arm against mine and honestly at that point I was getting hard. Although she doesn't know this it would be kinda awkward if sat next to each other again. LOL


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> omlette du fromage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 6, 2021)

Um... IDK. It's been well over a decade now. I remember having minor crushes, but nothing major. I mean there was this one guy in band, he played the bassoon before I did and the stuff I wrote about him in my diary was so LOL. He was a year older than me, and I haven't seen him since he graduated. I feel bad for him, because the combination of me having a bit of a crush and him playing the one instrument I really had to play and was obsessed with was a recipe for disaster. It never turned out that way, though, because I was too shy to talk to him.

I had tons and tons of girl crushes. There's some really embarrassing stuff in my diary about that... Ugh. Then later on there was this girl that I had...mixed thoughts about. I was really envious of her. She also played the bassoon, and she was really pretty. I was very envious of her for both reasons, but then somehow attraction got mixed with that and I still can't figure out how to untangle all of that. Nor does it matter at all. She's long gone from my life and we didn't get along even back then.

Not much else to say... I did meet the ex that I fell the hardest for back in high school, but we crushed on each other only after high school, so it's irrelevant. Just an aside, I guess. (Want to take a guess as to what instrument she played? xD)


----------

